# pkg annotate - any examples?



## fonz (May 1, 2014)

According to pkg-annotate(8) it's possible to use pkg annotate to basically add your own tags to packages. However, the entire pkg(8) documentation appears to not contain a single example of how to actually _use_ annotations. For example, after doing e.g. `pkg annotate -A packagename foo bar`, how can one use pkg query to obtain a list of packages that have the annotation foo set to bar? I cannot find a single example anywhere in the pkg documentation.


----------



## Maxnix (Dec 17, 2016)

In case someone come here looking for `pkg annotate` examples, I found here how to use `pkg annotate` to bind one or more packages to a specific repository.


----------

